# 1st year honey harvest



## toolhawk (May 8, 2012)

Lighter stuff is from Southern Michigan , darker is from Northern Michigan , 1st year , 3 hives in the North, 3 hives in the south , 11.5 gallons


----------



## toolhawk (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice. Congratulations on a good harvest.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Nice! Don't forget to save your first jar. Something like saving your first earned dollar.


----------

